# Security during camping...



## Mike hollis (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi again, we postponed our trip to the Caribbean Islands to next month due to some special circumstances. This is the third time I am taking my family with me. My kids were little disappointed when we postponed the trip. But now, they have started planning for the trip again. Before that, I would like to ensure the safety of our house. Here in our residential area, vandalism, theft and burglary are becoming a trend. Oh God, to be fortunate, nothing strange has happened to our family. 
What are the precautions you take while camping out with your family? We have installed home security cameras[/URL] in our house. But still, when we are away I don't think it makes sense. The burglar can easily break the camera with their tools. So, guys please help me with your tips and suggestions. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## FiresideCamping (Jan 24, 2017)

Do you have an Alarm?


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures (Aug 27, 2017)

I think cameras are enough. Or you just make your cameras linking with your phone so as any threaten happened you will instantly get alert and you can take actions which ever is most apt at that time.


----------



## Tplife (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear you postponed your trip - we've covered 11 islands under 8 flags in the Caribe since 2011, spending at least 8 days in each. Cameras won't give you the 20-minute "golden time" of personal protection before the Constables arrive. The 2nd Amendment applies in the US, including the territories...


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I know its a bit late in the day as you've probably been away, and if you have, hope you had a great time. Anyway, when we go away, we plug in timers to switch on lamps around the house, which are timed to come on at dusk, then go off at around midnight (as if going to bed, obviously). Each timer comes on/off at different times, so to give the illusion of someone moving about the house. Also, don't tell anyone you are going away. Over here in England, you can even visit the local police station to report that you will be away, and when on patrol, they will sometimes pass by and make sure everything is ok. This can sometimes work against you, as I remember, many years ago, that there were crimes committed to people who had logged their holidays, because cleaners would glance at the logbook to check up who is away.


----------

